
Possible Lessnesses - markmassie
http://www.random.org/lessness/
======
dang
This looks great, but somebody's going to have to obtain the password so
people can try it.

~~~
sp332
Or I suppose you could get your own copy of Lessness and randomize it.
[http://www.samuel-beckett.net/lessness.html](http://www.samuel-
beckett.net/lessness.html)

------
frantzmiccoli
Good project, nice tease, bad frustration!

